# just plain tired of fighting



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

Im tired of fighting this I just plain feel like giving up. I caught my husband cheating AGAIN...and I feel so trapped my stomach is a total mess it hurts all the time anymore. I feel terrible some days i just want to hide under my covers and stay there away from the world.All I want is a half way normal life I dont expect much is being able to go to the bathroom to much to ask? Is being faithful to much to ask. I am so stupid and I know I need to break this cycle i just dont know how and Im terrified. When I get like this it throws my gut into a spin and all my stomach problems are magnified.Ive never been suicidal at all but honestly sometimes I jsut wonder if this is worth it....I have my kids and they need me so I keep trudging all doing the best that I can. So sorry to vent I just want to be normal why cant I


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm sorry everything is going the way it is for you.No one deserves to be cheated on; it's so low. I am so sorry about that. But, no kid deserves their parent to leave them; so I urge you if you are even thinking about suicide to contact one of the urgent contact numbers above in this forum.Or at the very least talk to a therapist. Your kids need a good parent, and it sounds like your cheating husband isn't the best role model for them; so you know what you can do? Be the best parent to your kids you can be and give them all the love they deserve. You'll be much better in the end.And sometimes we fear the unknown; it's said to be one of the greatest fears. If the situation you're in with your husband is not working out you do have grounds to leave the marriage and put yourself in a better situation, and your kids. If you ever want to chat about this stuff you can private message me; I'll be there for any support you need.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Dana;I'm sorry you are going through this, and it's not fair, and it's NOT your fault, and you are NOT asking too much to have someone be faithful to you. You have kids that need you, and you sound like you love them enough to keep trudging along. But, sometimes trudging isn't enough. You deserve to have a better relationship than what you have. There are several different ways you can handle this and only you know what you can and can't do, but in the meantime, what you can do is work on being the best you can be; do things that make you happy, spend time with your kids and love on them. Do not let your husband have power over your life. We're here for you and remember, it's not you. It's him and his choice not to be faithful! Don't ever let him tell you different!!!{{{Dana}}} A virtual hug for you!!


----------

